# Game Thread; Denver Nuggets host Phoenix



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Husstlas Preview.

The Denver Nuggets are set to host the Phoenix Suns, who are looking to continue their franchise record winning streak. 

Denver Nuggets are short of star player and forward Carmelo Anthony, and J.R. Smith, both who are serving suspension. No news on if Allen Iverson is in Denver and cleared to play, but with the exclusion of Andre Miller from the Nuggets roster, it seems likely that guard Earl Boykins is to start.

Phoenix Suns, are coming off from a game where 6 players got into double digits in scoring. They are on fire and have been putting in a solid performance game after game after game. This will be a really tough game for the Nuggets who will be missing majority of their starters.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This will be tough, whether Iverson plays or not, I think, makes no difference. I'd rather he didn't, honestly, as he might hurt the team more than anything. He doesn't have nearly enough time to know any of the plays or players before the game. I'd like to see him be able to practice first, get to know the system.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The major problem for this game is the lack of ball handling after the Smurf. The Nuggets will be left with DJ serving as a backup PG.

Even though Ivan is being told not to report, I'm not convinced the Nuggets can waive him and sign someone like Anthony Carter quickly enough to be in uniform for tonights game


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Good point. Iverson is better off sitting this game out, watch the game closely, practice(haha), and come in for the next game, after spending a couple of days with the team and getting used to it. It wouldn't be a good idea to sit him out next game too because then we would just be idiots because we are just benching our best player when our other star player is already suspended


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

It sounds like Allen Iverson indeed will not play until Friday against the Kings, prolly for the best. Hopefully hes in town at least and can come to the game tonight and get aquainted with everyone.

This is going to be a tough game for the Nuggets with everything considered. Phoenix is a tough team to play anytime not to mention short-handed. They are coming off a back to back tho maybe we can suprise them.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> This will be tough, whether Iverson plays or not, I think, makes no difference. I'd rather he didn't, honestly, as he might hurt the team more than anything. He doesn't have nearly enough time to know any of the plays or players before the game. I'd like to see him be able to practice first, get to know the system.


Practice? Where talking about practice, not a game, not a game, practice. Practice Not a game Practice.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

what's the story with the weather? 

any chance of the game being cancelled due to the blizzard? 

anyone know if the suns are in town yet?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

rock747 said:


> Practice? Where talking about practice, not a game, not a game, practice. Practice Not a game Practice.


Lmao


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> DENVER -- With a blizzard blowing through town, the Denver Nuggets don't expect Allen Iverson at Wednesday night's game against Phoenix.
> 
> "Highly improbable to next to impossible," said Mark Warkentien, Denver's vice president of basketball operations.


http://www.myfoxal.com/myfox/pages/...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

> The Nuggets hope to have their newest players in the lineup Wednesday, but Iverson's agent, Leon Rose, said the point guard would not be in the mix.
> 
> ``If it's logistically possible, it's going to happen,'' said Mark Warkentien, the Nuggets' vice president of basketball operations.


http://www.nba.com/games/20061220/PHXDEN/preview.html


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i heard that iverson might not play tonite due to blizzards or sumfin, but WILL play friday night against the kings


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The game has been postponed due to the weather. 

This is very good news for the Nuggets


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

YESS!!!!!! more time iverson to get in, do you know how long its postponed by exactly, or roughly??


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

melo4life said:


> YESS!!!!!! more time iverson to get in, do you know how long its postponed by exactly, or roughly??


The game hasn't been rescheduled yet


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> YESS!!!!!! more time iverson to get in, do you know how long its postponed by exactly, or roughly??


Im sure it wont be be4 the Nuggets next game most likely later in the season. Allens first game will be against Sactown on Friday. He is doing an exit interview right now with SAS about being traded and they said they are going to air on ESPN in a lil while


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I wish I had cable, can I become a Nugs fan too, MeloAnswer?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> This will be tough, whether Iverson plays or not, I think, makes no difference. I'd rather he didn't, honestly, as he might hurt the team more than anything. He doesn't have nearly enough time to know any of the plays or players before the game. I'd like to see him be able to practice first, get to know the system.


wtf are u talking about!? ever watched a nuggets game!? i hate when people have opinions on things they have no idea about.

fyi- we never call *plays*. the system is quite simply defend and run. an established vet would figure it out


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jesus, some of u need to figure out how things work, before u say something. for any of u who think a player shows up 10 minutes before the game and then goes out there is WRONG!

theres a mini practice hours before a game, a morning shootaround, then a team meeting where the coaches go over things the team will work for the game, a warm up period that lasts up until 15 minutes before tipoff.

its not like "hi ur name is marcus? ur the center? so umm...o ****, gametime!"


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> jesus, some of u need to figure out how things work, before u say something. for any of u who think a player shows up 10 minutes before the game and then goes out there is WRONG!
> 
> theres a mini practice hours before a game, a morning shootaround, then a team meeting where the coaches go over things the team will work for the game, a warm up period that lasts up until 15 minutes before tipoff.
> 
> its not like "hi ur name is marcus? ur the center? so umm...o ****, gametime!"


I realize that but Allen was still in Philly in the later part of the day today so the only way Allen would of played tonight was if it was in fact showing up right be4 the game and just jumping in and thats why i was saying I hope his first game was Friday, the postponement helped make that happen.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr. Know it all is back in full force, and condescending others again, I see.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> The game has been postponed due to the weather.
> 
> This is very good news for the Nuggets


Yeah at least it saves certain loss for now. Hopefully this game takes place after Melos suspension so both our star players will be able to play. 


Plus I'm sure smurf was probably lost in the blizzard


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> jesus, some of u need to figure out how things work, before u say something. for any of u who think a player shows up 10 minutes before the game and then goes out there is WRONG!
> 
> theres a mini practice hours before a game, a morning shootaround, then a team meeting where the coaches go over things the team will work for the game, a warm up period that lasts up until 15 minutes before tipoff.
> 
> its not like "hi ur name is marcus? ur the center? so umm...o shiit, gametime!"


Unless, of course, he arrived 10 minutes before the game.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> wtf are u talking about!? ever watched a nuggets game!? i hate when people have opinions on things they have no idea about.
> 
> fyi- we never call *plays*. the system is quite simply defend and run. an established vet would figure it out


My my, grumpy today aren't we? Tell you what, when you get off your period, feel free to have a civilied chat with the rest of us.

By the way, I'm talking about what i said in the post you quoted, to the first question, and yes to the second.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's not for you to determine.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think now that the game has been postponed it gives time for AI to train with the nuggets for a little bit


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> My my, grumpy today aren't we? Tell you what, when you get off your period, feel free to have a civilied chat with the rest of us.
> 
> By the way, I'm talking about what i said in the post you quoted, to the first question, and yes to the second.


ya bandwagon fans do piss me off. i'll have a "civilied" chat when u and the rest of them figure out what this team is about...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ya bandwagon fans do piss me off. i'll have a "civilied" chat when u and the rest of them figure out what this team is about...


Bandwagon? How so? I've been down with AI since Georgetown. And what, my friend, is "civilied?"


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Bandwagon? How so? I've been down with AI since Georgetown. And what, my friend, is "civilied?"


i have no idea. u told me to be civilied :whoknows:

oh and ur NOT jumping on the nuggets bandwagon???  we dont want you...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> jesus, some of u need to figure out how things work, before u say something. for any of u who think a player shows up 10 minutes before the game and then goes out there is WRONG!
> 
> theres a mini practice hours before a game, a morning shootaround, then a team meeting where the coaches go over things the team will work for the game, a warm up period that lasts up until 15 minutes before tipoff.
> 
> its not like "hi ur name is marcus? ur the center? so umm...o ****, gametime!"


But according to you, apparently the only non-bandwagon Denver fan walking the earth, all Denver players need to do is run and defend right? And you said an established vet would be able to figure that out right? Then AI doesn't need to know everyone's name or study film to be able to play, because he already knows how to run and defend. 

AI could have played and still contributed. And unless he's an idiot, I think he would be at least a little bit familiar with the games of his new teammates.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> But according to you, apparently the only non-bandwagon Denver fan walking the earth, all Denver players need to do is run and defend right? And you said an established vet would be able to figure that out right? Then AI doesn't need to know everyone's name or study film to be able to play, because he already knows how to run and defend.
> 
> AI could have played and still contributed. And unless he's an idiot, I think he would be at least a little bit familiar with the games of his new teammates.


yup


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> ya bandwagon fans do piss me off. i'll have a "civilied" chat when u and the rest of them figure out what this team is about...


Bandwagon? I've been an Iverson fan for as long as I can remember. The only reason I wasn't a Sixers fan because, even though I loved to watch AI play, I hated how the rest of the team played. 

I also liked watching Nuggets games because I liked Melos game and I am also a fan of Camby, but never really called my self a "nuggets fan". But now with one of my favorite players of all time on the team, I don't see why I can't consider my self a Nuggets fan.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah thats fine, if carmelo moved to lets say boston for some reason, im sure there are many people that are gonna go for boston then


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> oh and ur NOT jumping on the nuggets bandwagon???  we dont want you...


No, I'm not, as I just said.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How bad is the blizzard? Is it really that bad? I live in Phoenix, and the only natural disaster to happen here is some rain in the middle of summer. LOL Could you get to the game if it wasn't postponed?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> ya bandwagon fans do piss me off. i'll have a "civilied" chat when u and the rest of them figure out what this team is about...


Dude come on now, Ive been an Iverson fan since his first day in Georgetown, Ive followed Melo since he was a Syracuse Orangemen, and Ive always been a Camby fan. Now your gonna tell me Im not allowed to be a Nugget fan? Why cuz I havent been here as long as you? What made you become a Nugget fan? Different reasons make ppl become fans of teams. Having three players who I love to watch play the game of basketball on one team seems like a good enough reason for me to become a Nuggets fan. It just seems like your acting pretty selfish to say you dont want your organization to have more fans. Well i am a Denver Nugget fan now whether you like it or not. That isnt gonna change me from watching every game this year and routing for them. It isnt gonna change me from flying to a couple games this year to go see some games in person. It doesnt make me any different of a fan then you are besides the fact that I came here later.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Can't say I agree with you here pac. I know I personally didn't give a damn about the Nuggets until they drafted Melo. Heck, that's where half the fanbase came from. It's the same situation. It'd be one thing if we just won a ring and all the sudden there were 20 new posters here. In my opinion, there's a difference between a bandwagoner and someone who follows and supports a favorite player no matter where h's playing, n that's all they're doing. If Melo got traded somewhere, I'd still be active around here, but I'd probably dip into their board as well. And I'd hope for some kind of warm welcome. I'm sort of just ranting now, but if nothing else just live and let live, there are a couple pretty good posters coming over and I'm interested in what they have to say too.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i wasnt REALLY serious about the nba but when melo got drafted i liked his name, and saw a few clips on him and he was good


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Mr. Know it all is back in full force, and condescending others again, I see.


At least let me post first. :biggrin:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> Dude come on now, Ive been an Iverson fan since his first day in Georgetown, Ive followed Melo since he was a Syracuse Orangemen, and Ive always been a Camby fan. Now your gonna tell me Im not allowed to be a Nugget fan? Why cuz I havent been here as long as you? What made you become a Nugget fan? Different reasons make ppl become fans of teams. Having three players who I love to watch play the game of basketball on one team seems like a good enough reason for me to become a Nuggets fan. It just seems like your acting pretty selfish to say you dont want your organization to have more fans. Well i am a Denver Nugget fan now whether you like it or not. That isnt gonna change me from watching every game this year and routing for them. It isnt gonna change me from flying to a couple games this year to go see some games in person. It doesnt make me any different of a fan then you are besides the fact that I came here later.


Good post man. This isn't front running because it's not like the Nuggets just won 20 in a row or something and you became a fan outta no where, but you are becoming a fan because of a trade, which is a good enough reason to become a fan of a team and follow them. Once Nuggets come to Jersey later on in the year, I plan on goin to the game with my soon to come Iverson jersey on.


----------

